# CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!



## peter73550 (29. September 2005)

*CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

Hi,

ich hab´meinen CPU Lüfter von Fusseln usw. befreit und wieder auf den Kühlkörper aufgesetzt, jetzt muß ich beim Starten (nicht lachen) den lüfter einen Schubs geben damit er anläuft (Sche...). An was kann das liegen ??

Hab´ihn auch schon auisgebaut und wieder drangemach,t aber nichts !!

DANKE


----------



## Zebbelin (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				peter73550 am 29.09.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab´meinen CPU Lüfter von Fusseln usw. befreit und wieder auf den Kühlkörper aufgesetzt, jetzt muß ich beim Starten (nicht lachen) den lüfter einen Schubs geben damit er anläuft (Sche...). An was kann das liegen ??
> 
> ...



Sry : LOOOOOOOOL

Kannst dir ja einen Startlüfter kaufen der auf den CPU-Lüfter bläßt das der angeht... 

Ne also:
Hast du was an der lüfterspannung verändert?


----------



## peter73550 (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

Sry : LOOOOOOOOL

Kannst dir ja einen Startlüfter kaufen der auf den CPU-Lüfter bläßt das der angeht... 

Ne also:
Hast du was an der lüfterspannung verändert? [/quote]



Lüfterspannung ? Stromtechnisch meinst du ?? Nein !


----------



## memphis76 (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				peter73550 am 29.09.2005 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Lüfterspannung ? Stromtechnisch meinst du ?? Nein !


Hast Du denn sonst irgend etwas verändert, ist der Lüfter genauso drauf wie vorher und richtig angeschlossen etc.?

PS: Sorry, aber irgendwie klingt´s schon merkwürdig ...


----------



## Zebbelin (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

Ist er Temperaturgeregelt? also so ein sensor irgendwo?
Ich hab so einen Arctic Lüfter der hat einen Temp.sensor und der lüfter dreht sich die ersten 5mins auch nicht erst wenns warm wird..


----------



## peter73550 (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				Zebbelin am 29.09.2005 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist er Temperaturgeregelt? also so ein sensor irgendwo?
> Ich hab so einen Arctic Lüfter der hat einen Temp.sensor und der lüfter dreht sich die ersten 5mins auch nicht erst wenns warm wird..





Muss alles verneinen !! Ich hab ihn genauso draufgesetzt wie vorher, wobei es eigentlich egal ist nur den Luftstrom sollte man beachten.

HILFE, ich komm mir vor wie bei einem Oldtimer.

Achso, sagte ich ,dass ich den Originalen AMD Lüfter drauf hab ?? Weiß nicht vielleicht ist´s wichtig ?!

Kann mir jemand einen alternativen Lüfter nennen ?? Ist das eigenlich schwer sowas zu ändern, Stichwort Wärmeleitpaste usw. Hab ich noch nie gemacht !!


----------



## Zebbelin (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

Starte mal den PC und warte ne minute (aber auf keine fall länger) und schau ob er von alleine anfängt sich zu drehen.
A XP oder 
A 64?


----------



## peter73550 (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				Zebbelin am 29.09.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Starte mal den PC und warte ne minute (aber auf keine fall länger) und schau ob er von alleine anfängt sich zu drehen.
> A XP oder
> A 64?





Athlon 64 3200+

Hab schieß, dass die CPU durchbrennt !!


----------



## alexgo (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				peter73550 am 29.09.2005 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zebbelin am 29.09.2005 14:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm, kp ob das jetzt son guter Ratschlag ist, aber kannst ja direkt ins BIOS gehn und den FSB zur Sicherheit ma runtersetzten    Dann brennt auch nix durch    aber A64-CPUs stellen sich afaik automatisch aus, wenn sie überhitzen.


----------



## peter73550 (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

Kannst du mir nen alternativen Lüfter nennen und ist das schwer den Lüfter zu tauschen ???


----------



## Zebbelin (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

Da brennt nix durch! nicht bei einer minute!
Und wie gesagt: Er schaltet sich ab wenns ihm zu warm wird


----------



## olstyle (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				peter73550 am 29.09.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir nen alternativen Lüfter nennen und ist das schwer den Lüfter zu tauschen ???


Solang man einen Kühler nimmt, der sich direkt mit der AMD Halterung einsetzen lässt ist es garnicht schwer. Diese Bedingung erfüllt z.B. der Arctic Freezer 64 wo auch Wärmeleitpaste mitgeliefert wird die sich allerdings nur mit Gedult gut verteilen lässt. Generrel ist das alles beim Athlon 64 unproblematischer, da man die Arbeiten nur auf einem stabilem Headspreeder verrichten muss statt auf dem leicht abbröckelndem DIE beim Athlon XP.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## MICHI123 (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

mh also nen schwung geben damit er wieder läuft muss ich meinem nur geben wenn ich den (und das hab ich auch nur einmal gemacht) anhalte um zu gucken um wieviel leiser der pc wird ohne ihn....


----------



## mcwild (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*

bei mir tritt das selbe problem mitm gehauselüfter auf...der hängt am bequeit p5 netzteil und das steuert je nach temp die gehäuselüfter...also laufen die lüfter manchmal auch nicht...nur wenn se genug saft bekommen..kann ja sein das dein lüfter einfach nicht genug saft fürn start bekommt..vielleicht is dein netzteil ja nen bissel überlastet,wenn es alle geräte starten muss


----------



## Herbboy (29. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				mcwild am 29.09.2005 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir tritt das selbe problem mitm gehauselüfter auf...der hängt am bequeit p5 netzteil und das steuert je nach temp die gehäuselüfter...also laufen die lüfter manchmal auch nicht...nur wenn se genug saft bekommen..kann ja sein das dein lüfter einfach nicht genug saft fürn start bekommt..vielleicht is dein netzteil ja nen bissel überlastet,wenn es alle geräte starten muss


kann eigentlich sein, denn den strom bekommt der CPUlüfter ja vom board... und wenn das zu enig strom hätte, ann gäbs noch andere probleme.


es KÖNNTE auch sein, dass du beim reinigen das lager leicht beschädigt hast. nen neuen lüfter einzubauen iost je nach kühlkörper kein problem. meistens sitzen da standard 80mm-lüfter drauf. dann kannst du einfach einen neuen draufmachen, aber achte darauf, dass er nicht ZU silent ist, denn dann könnte es sein, dass er gleichzeitig zu wenig luft fördert für eine ausreichende kühlung...  am besten bau den lüfter ab und nimm ihn in einen laden mit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				Herbboy am 29.09.2005 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> mcwild am 29.09.2005 18:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*anschließ*
i.d.r. steht auf lüftern ne kennung drauf, nicht selten findet gopgle dazu die genauen technischen daten/luftdurchsatz.
dann kauft man einfach einen gleich starken lüfter und wie man den lüfter auf den kühlkörper bekommt, weißt du ja schon.

solltest du ohnehin n bissl was leiseres/kälteres haben wollen, ist die gelgenheit für nen kühlertausch natürlich auch nicht ganz schlecht.


----------



## Manofwar (30. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				peter73550 am 29.09.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir nen alternativen Lüfter nennen und ist das schwer den Lüfter zu tauschen ???



Also es könnte wirklich sein, dass die Spannung auf der Leitung zu schwach ist, denn wenn die ein wenig zu niedrig ist reicht sie nicht aus um den Lüfter in Gang zu bringen.^^ Hast du nen Gehäuselüfter in deinem PC, wenn ja, dann schließ erstmal den an den Anschluss, der für den CPU-Lüfter vorgesehen ist an, wenn es da genauso ist, dann kommt da zu wenig Strom. (wenn anderer Lüfter sich langsamer als normal dreht ist es auch so). 

Empfehlen könnte ich dir den Freezer64 von Arcitc Cooling, der ist leicht zu montieren und leise.

Der Umbau ist eigentlich leicht. Wärmeleitpaste abmachen (von CPU) und dann neue dünn darauf verstreichen (die Neue) und dann den Lüfter drauf setzen, wie es im Handbuch beschrieben bzw. abgebildet ist. 

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2005)

*AW: CPU Lüfter anschieben zum starten !!!!*



			
				Manofwar am 30.09.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Also es könnte wirklich sein, dass die Spannung auf der Leitung zu schwach ist, denn wenn die ein wenig zu niedrig ist reicht sie nicht aus um den Lüfter in Gang zu bringen.



es mag sein, dass auf den boxed kühlern nur der letzte scheiß zum einsatz kommt, aber z.b. hochwertige papstlüfter laufen mit 3v statt 12v an.
ich habe ernstahfte zweifel, dass selbst die miesesten mehr als 10v brauchen.
mit 10v@12v startet aber keine elektronische komponente mehr...

(onbord lüftersteuerungen arbeiten übrigens durchgängig mit pulswidemanipulation, liefern also selbst bei falscher "steuerung" 12v)


----------

